# Lone Wolf and Molle straps



## INarcher711 (Aug 25, 2012)

Add the kidney belt and it makes it that much better!!!


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

INarcher711 said:


> Add the kidney belt and it makes it that much better!!!


Yup, it surely will. I ditched my Molle setup for the Wolf pack though.


----------



## rcrfc (Nov 24, 2008)

I used some 5" Maxpedition TacTies ro attach my platform to my FLC vest.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

INarcher711 said:


> Add the kidney belt and it makes it that much better!!!


I use a fanny pack not sure what I would do with it


----------



## Mdbowhunter2413 (Mar 27, 2007)

BROX said:


> I use a fanny pack not sure what I would do with it


I have the same setup and I just strap my pack to the stand instead of around my waist.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Any Idea where I could get some shoulder straps like that bud? Looks awesome!!


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Chiro_Archer said:


> Any Idea where I could get some shoulder straps like that bud? Looks awesome!!


Any army surplus store probably have them.I just got them on eBay all you have to do is search Molle straps


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Mdbowhunter2413 said:


> I have the same setup and I just strap my pack to the stand instead of around my waist.


Or turn it around and wear it in front.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

rockrollnload said:


> Or turn it around and wear it in front.


My pack is big and has shoulder straps


----------



## fiftyincher (Sep 2, 2010)

I just put some straps and the kidney belt on my xmas list, then I saw this post. I do have to say though - I have no intention of bringing my set of trays into the woods:shade:


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

fiftyincher said:


> I just put some straps and the kidney belt on my xmas list, then I saw this post. I do have to say though - I have no intention of bringing my set of trays into the woods:shade:


I had to make sure that it would hold the weight lol


----------



## BigRing (Nov 27, 2008)

I slide my fanny pack around to the side of my hip.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Got some shoulder straps this weekend, the frame came free with it haha so I will figure out something for that with a different project got them discounted by buying a lil bit of extra clothing for the Salvation Army they were doing a food n clothing drive, so I got my straps and got to do a good deed for the day worked out for me


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

This is my Lone Wolf Assault with my Fanny Pack, extra seat cushion attached along with my rattling antlers stuffed down inside. Works pretty well.

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Try this again..

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bullrush4284 (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks good randyd, just got mine in the mail, wow what a difference from the ones that come with the lw

Mark

Genesis 1:1 says it all


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Bullrush4284 said:


> Looks good randyd, just got mine in the mail, wow what a difference from the ones that come with the lw
> 
> Mark
> 
> Genesis 1:1 says it all


Thanks Mark. I actually picked up tba Molle at the local Army Surplus for $13! I tried to get about 3 more but they wouldn't seperate any more from the packs. Oh well, got a great deal on one! I actually leave mine attached to the stand while hunting. Not sure what everyone else is doing.

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fairchaser99 (Oct 17, 2012)

I do not get the need for the kidney belt? It seems that the shoulder and chest straps should give plenty of support. All that extra material collects a lot of scent.
I just use two one inch cam straps that adjust with just a thumb push and tie the ends across my chest as a chest strap. My pack is a backpack that has long shoulder strap on it and that goes over my head and sits at my side on the hip.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks good. I added the Alice straps to my 2 LW Alphas and can't wait to try them out in a few weeks.


----------



## ycastane (Jul 21, 2011)

I got mine off ebay for less than $30, i do need to add the belt part so i can get some extra comfort on the bottom since my climber is 27lbs plus the backpack with some food and water and stuff makes it 35lbs at least. Whats the name of the belt part?? Anybody?


----------



## Bullrush4284 (Nov 2, 2011)

RandyD said:


> Try this again..
> 
> Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


Randyd,

I see after i looked closer that the 2 straps at the very top of the should straps, are lose yet. I wasnt sure what to do with those myself... so i checked youtube and found out those are supposed to be attached at the top of the "pack".

So, i attached mine to the lw with a small piece of extra strap i cut off, and that helped a ton with keeping the lw higher and closer to my back at the top...made it even more comfortable.

Just something that helped me.

Mark

Genesis 1:1 says it all


----------



## Bullrush4284 (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is a pic of what i mean...








Genesis 1:1 says it all


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Bullrush4284 said:


> Randyd,
> 
> I see after i looked closer that the 2 straps at the very top of the should straps, are lose yet. I wasnt sure what to do with those myself... so i checked youtube and found out those are supposed to be attached at the top of the "pack".
> 
> ...


Cool! I will look into that this weekend. Thanks for the tip!

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

Bullrush, those little straps are called load lifters, and they are designed to pull the top of the pack/weight closer to your shoulders. Ideally, they should come off your shoulders at about a 45degree angleto be most effective.


----------



## Bullrush4284 (Nov 2, 2011)

Maui Rhino said:


> Bullrush, those little straps are called load lifters, and they are designed to pull the top of the pack/weight closer to your shoulders. Ideally, they should come off your shoulders at about a 45degree angleto be most effective.


Good to know maui - thanks for the tip!

Mark

Genesis 1:1 says it all


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

How about all of us posting pics from the back side so we can all see? Ya never know what someone else might have a better mouse trap. I will be taking mine down tomorrow to take it back to Ks. I will post pics then.

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ycastane (Jul 21, 2011)

RandyD said:


> How about all of us posting pics from the back side so we can all see? Ya never know what someone else might have a better mouse trap. I will be taking mine down tomorrow to take it back to Ks. I will post pics then.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


I would definitely like to see something like this on a regular climber like an API Outdoors, because the straps on my MOLLE shoulder straps run the same way as the bars of the bottom piece of the climber. So i had to improvise when attaching it but it works, now i have to do the load bearing straps one which are hanging lose


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Did mine this past summer








also exted the seat section and put net on the lone wolf ,, real comfy.. and made a foot rest TOO.


----------

